# Native Australian aquarium setups



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey 
I am intertested in seeing some pictures of peoples native Australian fish aquariums. 
Could people post some pics? 
cheers.


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 19, 2008)

i dont have any pics as my camera not working but the only native tank i have atm is 4 turtles in with a few grunters and a jack

i love the native tanks tho!


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Aug 19, 2008)

I would like to see some setups if possible.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Aug 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 20, 2008)

i have over 15 setups all being freshwater,natives and tropical also... ranging from barra, bass, perch, toga, grunters, scat, and cod to things like frontoza, plecos,pictus cats, discus, loaches etc.
not the best of pics as i am moving and most of my setups are at the new house but this is what i have left here at the moment anyway. i know one setup is of a red devil but i thought id add it.


----------



## scorps (Aug 20, 2008)

Your eel tank doesnt have a lid? or did you take it off for your photo those things are the best exscape arists lol

Scorps


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 20, 2008)

hahah yeh it has a perspex lid mate.... but yeh he still trys his best though lol


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Aug 20, 2008)

nice mate thx 4 sharing.
Anymore?


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Aug 24, 2008)

bump? any1?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 29, 2008)

G'day mate,

Here's a planted tank that my partner set up for our File Snake.


----------

